# Destiny Points, Imagination And Creation



## Pablo (Apr 13, 2013)

It's been a while since I have posted something on this site so I thought I would incite some debate using the teachings of wise men from other regions. 

Mos Egaardpeder Sen tells us that "Imagination, life is your creation" is the key to spiritual enlightenment.

I want to know what your thoughts are on how this fundamental statement ties in with the basis of Sikhism...ie, this statement would suggest the author feels that your life is bound by ones own actions.

This may have been covered before as its essentially a "destiny" point - if so I apologise. I would say that my own stance is such that there is not such thing as as a pre determined destiny and that life is indeed our own creation.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 13, 2013)

> It's been a while since I have posted something on this site so I  thought I would incite some debate using the teachings of wise men from  other regions.



Wisdom can come from many avenues, some the most unlikely, I have found inspiration in books at the dentist, pop songs, heavy metal, even an episode of South Park, actually, South Park is amazingly good at inspiring common sense. 

Pabloji, a simple google of your quote confirms that the inspiration comes from that famous work ' Barbie girl', but that is ok, because even in this song there are jewels of information !



> "Imagination, life is your creation" is the key to spiritual enlightenment.



Although your post is tongue in cheek, you have actually hit upon a real gem here, We are all Creators, we all have the capacity to create, and also destroy. So what fuels our destructive or creative facets, well, I guess it is our imagination, our thoughts, our fantasies, our goals, our aspirations. From all these, We then go out into the world and create, or destroy. So the key here, the teaching from this most wonderful line from this most wonderful song is clear. We make our own fate, We create our own destiny, it is in our hands as to whether we are creators or destroyers. 



> I want to know what your thoughts are on how this fundamental statement  ties in with the basis of Sikhism...ie, this statement would suggest the  author feels that your life is bound by ones own actions.



absolutely, there are only two ways to do anything, the way that is true, or the way of pleasure and convenience, there is nothing to say that the true way cannot also be pleasurable or convenient, but on the whole, as people we tend to follow the latter. The former is the way of Hukam, which I find is constantly mistaken for some sort of fate concept. Hukam is very simple, it is the path of the eternal truth, not the convenient truth, or the truth at that time, but the truth, the ultimate truth. 



> This may have been covered before as its  essentially a "destiny" point - if so I apologise. I would say that my  own stance is such that there is not such thing as as a pre determined  destiny and that life is indeed our own creation.



I find your stance completely in line with my own, so what makes me a Sikh, and you not? I think it is because your perception of Sikhism is of a religion mired in tradition and ritual. I expect outsiders to have this perception, but it is sad that a lot of ex-Sikhs who made the decision to 'leave it all behind', had no real idea about Sikhism at all. Your rejecting something you have no knowledge about! It is not about praying, mumbling, carrying out pointless tasks, it is all about an attitude, a way of thinking,  and a desire to be at one with the world.


----------



## Pablo (Apr 13, 2013)

HarryJi (or WolfJi depending on your mood?) 

Your last line hit the nail on the head.

"it is all about an attitude, a way of thinking, and a desire to be at one with the world"

My desire to progress who I am, become more knowledgable of the world around me with regards to nature and evolution and the desire to be a good* person has its basis on my own moral code - not someone elses.

It appears that in interpreting the line from "Barbie Girl", you are still applying a Sikh filter - my question to you is what about applying your own filter?

Now I'm off to watch South Park.

* "good" is a subjective word - but again, I apply my own understanding of this term, not someone elses...you see the common pattern.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 13, 2013)

*admin note: The original title was not consistent with the content and stated purpose of the OP. The title has been changed. Thanks you*


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 13, 2013)

> HarryJi (or WolfJi depending on your mood?)



they change so rapidly it is hard to tell, that is why sometimes the only guiding light to navigate by is the truth. I am not talking about the truth today, or what society deems the truth, but the actual truth. If you read that and forget about God and religion for a while, you cannot dispute it. 



> My desire to progress who I am, become more knowledgable of the world  around me with regards to nature and evolution and the desire to be a  good* person has its basis on my own moral code - not someone elses.



For the purpose of clarity, please name one action that you carry out, that conflicts with this 'someone elses' moral code. 



> It appears that in interpreting the line from "Barbie Girl", you are  still applying a Sikh filter - my question to you is what about applying  your own filter?



Now we get to the interesting bit, the bit that has always plagued you about me dear brother, why would someone like me, knowing what I know and having seen what I have seen, put his entire faith, his entire future, his everything on what someone  else says. 

The truth is, I never did. I follow my heart, an in built sense of perception, based on years of experience. Sure, I do things that I know in my heart are wrong, but I am my own man in charge of my own boat. There is no such thing as destiny or fate, there are only actions, and how we interact with the world, life has taught us both much, however, I have found that by following my true heart, I can be the true person I should be. 

Now Sikhism, plain and simple, I have yet to find anything in Sikhism that I disagree with, so far, everything I understand matches up perfectly with my own feelings, so that end, it is fair to say that I follow Sikh teachings as they are completely in line with my own. 

Your life is also completely in line with Sikhism, you work hard, you are faithful, honest, you share what you have, your are not proud or egoistical, I find it hard to think of any action that you do that conflicts with Sikhism........:sippingcoffeemunda:


----------

